# Mason Jar Question



## sha11s (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi,
 Is this a common Mason? While I am not a jar guy per se, I have not seen one like this before. The bottom of the jar has 44 on it. Any input is most appreciated.
 Thanks,
 Scott


----------



## coreya (Nov 28, 2010)

Looks like a pretty common one # 1633 in the red book $8 - 15 (but less in the real world) depending if qt or 1/2 gal and color.


----------



## sha11s (Nov 28, 2010)

Coreya,
 Thank you very much for that info. I suppose the Red Book would be quite a useful thing for me to own for future reference 

 Thanks,
 Scott


----------



## Wangan (Nov 28, 2010)

This may help









The Red Book of Fruit Jars - redbookjars.com


----------



## sha11s (Nov 28, 2010)

Most appreciated Wangan! It is being put on my list to Santa ASAP!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 29, 2010)

Sure, you could get the new one direct from the Leybournes site for $40 or you could get an old version for about $100 *here*


----------



## sha11s (Nov 29, 2010)

Hmmmmm... That is a real tough choice I am going to have to make. Yet another funny one to be found on Amazon. ABE Books is another that is good for a chuckle or two. 

 Scott


----------



## suzanne (Dec 13, 2010)

It's a shephard's hook mason.  They are not all that common.  The maker remains unknown to this day, according to a giant fruit jar identification book I checked out from the library once.


----------

